# recylcing old computer



## dale74 (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi 
im only very new to this and i have been researching recylcing old computer in every way im still struggling to get my head around it all i wish to find out 
more? i have a lot of questions here are a few.

1st the safty how to use the chemicals properly 
2nd after stripping a pc down and i have motherboard,cpu,ram,ect what is the best method of extracting all metals not just gold or silver i want to able
to figer out a process of removing all metals in 1 or 2 steps?
3rd the refining of all the metals and being able it identafi the diffrent metals in the refining prosess?
4th i have know idea what chemical any ones talking about when its in the 
scientific term ive seen a few videos on youtube is there a table chart that 
explaines it english

if you ca help if would be appreciated thanks


----------



## Buzz (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

The answers to all of those questions are here to be found.

Your first stop should be lazersteves guided tour link.
http://tinyurl.com/655moec

Read that until you are happy that you at least understand the basics.
There are plenty of free videos on his site to watch too.

Regards
Buzz


----------



## nickvc (Feb 18, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
1. There's a safety section on the main board of the forum.
2. Best of luck with this!
3. As stated above, we can refine precious metals but recovery of some of the base metals is the best we can achieve.
4. This is where you should have started as if you had the two questions above would have been answered by yourself.
First thing to read is C.M.Hoke which gives you a good grounding in basic chemistry and the terms used in refining, then visit Lazersteves site and watch some of his videos, also available to buy and worth every cent and also read the forum handbooks all of which I think you will find on palladiums signature line and are free downloads.

Your going to be busy reading and not refining for a while but use this time to collect more material to work on.


----------

